# ATV GroundHog Disc Plow



## mbrobinson1

I just wanted to let everyone know that I purchased one of the ATV GroundHog plows awhile back.  I have used it on my Polaris 500 to plow my food plots at the club and it works great!  It's small enought to get into the deep woods without incident, but it gets the job done.  I know that a couple of guys had posted that they thought it was to small to do any good plowing, but I just thought I should let everyone know that I have one and it gets the job done.


----------



## ducks312

Where can I get one?????


----------



## Derek

now is the time for you guys to get one of these from us because in a month or so they will probably be coming out in the BPS catalog and stores........PM me for a great deal on one.


----------



## gadeerwoman

mrobinson, how about posting some pix of the 'after' plots?


----------



## Derek

Here is a few action pics


----------



## gadeerwoman

Derek, from the pix it looks like the ground had already been tilled with something earlier. Got any pix of a 'first time' harrowing? Would like to see how it does in a spot that hasn't been tilled before (such as lanes thru planted pines in a non-sandy soil type).


----------



## Derek

The pictures you see where of a pasture that was about a foot high in grass before.  I also emailed you a short video for you to see it in action.  We are in the process of working on a new video for it.

Derek


----------



## duckbill

Derek, I'd like to see it as well.  A buddy just bought an ATV disk and we're heading up in a few weeks to try it out.  His is not the same model, but I'd still like to see it.  I may be interested in one of yours.
Thanks


----------



## Derek

Please PM me your email address if you would like me to send you the short video action clip of the ATV Groundhog.

Derek


----------



## mat280

*ground hog*

after Derek sending me the short video on the ground hog mini disc I sent him a check. Looks like something that will work for my needs. 
Can't wait to try this thing out. I will be sure to let all at woodys just how this thing works.  keep this thread at the top


----------



## mat280

*like my new ground hog*

with alittle work on the mount I used the thing today. After some getting use to how it works I turned up some ground.This thing is prefect for those places way back where most people don't  go. If you can get there on your 4/wheeler you can make a plot. It works!!!!!!!!!! Here is what I did today in about 2-1/2 hours.


----------



## sweatequity

*how long*

total? and what atv did you use?


----------



## gadeerwoman

Now that is impressive!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Do you think you were able to get deep enough?  Also when you try it on virgin ground get the same pics.  Looks like it worked great.

Jim


----------



## Nugefan

*Cool tool...*

for such a small item...looks like it does the job


----------



## mat280

*depth*

Jim, I think with a little time you can get as deep as you want. It just takes a few more passes. You can't really tell in the pictures but alot of what I did was broke up to the depth of approx.4 inches. The pictures before and after are of the same ground. 
Wifewontletmehunt I used a Rancher ES 350 4x4. This little disc requires a 4x4.


----------



## Lostoutlaw

*Tiller*

Derek where about in monroe you at monroe ga or County I would like to see and price one of those also


----------



## BassWorm

Can these be used with a Yamaha?


----------



## Derek

Keep em coming boys......the main thing that we are trying to do is to get some people to buy them and try them out so that they can spread the good word about how great they work.  And about how much easier they are to work with than all of the other ATV pull behind plows on the market.

Jim,  how deep do you need to get it to plant a food plot?  3-4 inches should be plenty deep enough to plant any kind of seed.  You can go as deep as you want its just a matter of how many times you have to go over it.

Derek


----------



## Jim Thompson

Derek said:
			
		

> Jim,  how deep do you need to get it to plant a food plot?  3-4 inches should be plenty deep enough to plant any kind of seed.  You can go as deep as you want its just a matter of how many times you have to go over it.
> 
> Derek



The deeper you can turn the soil the better the plot will be over time.  Especially on virgin ground.  What is your web link again Derek?

Jim


----------



## Derek

Jim,

We don't have a website up yet, but are working on it.  You are right about breaking it up as much as possible, but 3-5 inches should do you just fine.  This plow is for places you can't get a tractor, or for those who can afford one, like myself.....

Derek

FYI - Monroe Tufline is manufacturing this plow for us.  They currently have the best pull behind on the market "the Biologic Tufline disc".


----------



## Jim Thompson

what is the price and your contact info again?

Jim


----------



## doc

*I'm interested in the price also*

what do you have to have to mount this?


----------



## doc

*just got it*

I just got my groundhog from Derek.  I'm always a little hesitant to order something from a message board, so I'll vouch for him.  He delivers, and quickly.  He will also let you pester him with too many questions  I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter

How much are they? Is a Honda 300 4X4 big enough to use with it? I am interested in one. Post the price or PM me with it.
Good looking rig.


----------



## Derek

Lumpkin Hunter you have PM.


----------



## DeucesWild

Derek
How about giving me a pm and giving me all the specks. If you are located in monroe ga. I can come by and check one out.


----------



## glynn brantley

*atv groundhog disk plow*

how much the plow cost


----------



## Derek

Price to Woody's membera is $275 + shipping, but we only have about 5 left at this price.  We will be selling them for $399 after these are gone. PM me to get yours...


----------



## Chuck Martin

any problem hooking it up to a BearTracker


----------



## mat280

*jump on it people*

I bought one the thing works great. this little disc tracks right behind your back tires which allows you mobility in  the woods. you can back up and turn with no problem.


----------



## Jim Thompson

Derek, I returned your email.  Get with me tomorrow.

Jim


----------



## sweatequity

*raising*

Is this plow always in contact with the ground.  Can you raise it to drive to other areas?  Derek pm me I have few questions and would like to see a video.


----------



## Jim Thompson

wifewontletmehunt said:
			
		

> Is this plow always in contact with the ground.  Can you raise it to drive to other areas?  Derek pm me I have few questions and would like to see a video.



You can pull the pin, flip it over and then drive with it.  video is here

http://www.groundhogdiscplow.com/


----------



## Gadget

I see one thing I'm concerned about.


It appears in the close up pic that you have a reciever style hitch attached to the "eye" hole in the 4wheeler. I've have seen this setup have a problem where the hitch would rotate on the eye bolt.  Have you seen this problem?

I just had to remove one of these from my Kingquad because of this.


----------



## Derek

Got that problem solved....call me and I'll explain.  678-987-4680


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

will  it  work   on  a    small  atv  say  a  250  or  300  2  wheel  drive???


----------



## Derek

It will work on 2wd....but not as good.  Really need 4wd.  YOu have to plow very shallow then work your way down.  It takes longer than if you have 4wd.  Give me a call if you'd like more detailed answer.

Derek


----------



## Dub

I've gotta get one of those for the next planting that we do.


----------



## Lthomas

Here are some before and after pics with the groundhog. 
This gras was thick and nasty. 
before





after


----------



## Derek

Dub,

Just let me know when you want it!!!!!  Got 25 sitting in my dad's shop right know waiting to be sold.


----------



## Dub

Derek....PM sent.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Will this setup work on a Kodiak? I don't have a receiver hitch on the back currently, I guess it requires one?
Thanks, David


----------



## Derek

PFHarris1965,  you might get a discount on another one if you keep plugging it like you just did!!!! Go out and tell all your hunting buddies!!!!!  That little Hog will surprise the heck out of ya, won't it!!!!!

Turkeyrama this weekend and Vegas next weekend!!!!


----------



## Derek

Yes we do, but I doubt if you will ever need replacements....the original prototype plow that we have has over 300 miles of plowing on it and the discs are holding up very well, still almost like new, few dings, but with the crap we have run over testing this thing that is great.  

You are right, there are alot of other applications that we can do, but right know we just want to sell a bunch of HOGS!!!


----------



## Derek

basically we got tired of jimmy riggin old lawn mower plow sbehind our 3 wheeler and I would stand on the plow while he drove and it would beat you to death and didn't work that well.  Dad went to Monroe Tufline about 5 yrs ago and told them the idea and they said when he got the prototype built to let them know.....that was about 3 yrs ago and we have been tweaking it ever since.  just started trying to sell them last year.  BPS just started selling them so we are hoping the word spreads quickly!!!  Especially with people like you spreading the good word for us!!!  LOTS OF SKEPTIC's that's for sure......had one old guy come by at a show last year and tell us he could probably do better with a teaspoon!!  I thought I would laugh my butt off!!!


----------



## ZACK

For those of you who dont know, I am Derek's older brother and a small component of the Groundhog team.  I am over on the West side of Atlanta in Cobb- Paulding county area.  I keep 5 or 6 hogs in stock in my garage if anyone is interested in buying or looking at one on this side of town. Its a long way over to Oxford, so if ya'll want to see one in person on this side of the big A let me know. Shoot me a pm and I'll be glad to arrange to show you or sell you one.


----------



## Leblcalr

Zack  I sent you a PM.


----------



## Leblcalr

Derek I sent you a PM.


----------



## Sladar

I had my doubts due to having tried many other discs with limited success. I did some calling and got a hold of one of the prototypes (only due to knowing a mutual friend, small world) 

I currently am a member of a 800 acre hunt club in Wilkenson county. The land is owned by a tree company so land use restrictions and limits have to be abidded by. The area I hunt is a clear cut with about a years worth of under growth with lots of debris and stumps.

The Groundhog made me a beleiver. I was able to manuver in and around all the debri and stumps without any trouble and the fresh plot came out great. I was able to plow up about an acres worth of planting area and even plowed up a few pathways leading up to it. I did all this with my Honda Forman 400 4X4 in under 2 hours, seed and all.

After having used the Groundhog I had realised I should have used it to get to an area I aways wanted to hunt and set up a small plot area  but never had the capability of getting a plow in there to get it set up. With this, I will have no trouble next year. With it being so compact and easy to hook up, I think this has a huge advanage over larger equipment and way less labor intessive. If you can get an ATV in there, you easily set up any location. Can you say "Secret Honey Hole"?

Now all I need is rain

I know what I want for Xmas this year for sure!

Sladar
Happy hunting all


----------

